# Sea-buckthorn



## Steve Buckthorn (Aug 23, 2013)

Doesn't really interest them. 

The thorns depend on the variety and they're quite nasty if you aren't careful around them. "Thornless" is bit of a sales gimmick. They're less thorny, but not free of them. The berries are so good and the plants so beautiful that the thorns just give them charm!


----------

